# bulk honey sales



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

How much honey would you need to get a bulk buyer interested in messing with it. thanks


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Most of them will buy 1 or 2 drums, you just have to bring it to them.


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

How many for them to pickup


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Usually 40 000 pounds worth. If they are going to send a truck then they want to fill it. It keeps their freight cost down. This sort of thing is always negotiable if you do not have a full load.

Jean-Marc


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

With smaller loads you can see when or if they are picking up from other producers in your area. If you are in no hurry they can pick yours up on a route. The best way is to call the packer and let them know what you have and work it out.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I just picked up 7 drums from a beekeeper in NY. I guess it depends on the price, the honey, how far it is, and how badly the packer wants it.

The honey was white, filtered, and at a good price, The trip was 150 miles round trip, and I really wanted some white honey for a couple small packers that I supply. They pay a high enough price to make it worth my time.


----------



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

*We sell ours*

We mainly pollinate but the extracted honey we sell along with others. Several of us get together a load and call them then. There are several beekeepers in this area so that works here for us.


----------

